# Deadly storm in southern France



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.euronews.com/2014/09/18/five-dead-as-fatal-floods-hit-southern-france/


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

> http://www.euronews.com/2014/09/18/five-dead-as-fatal-floods-hit-southern-france/


That looks very bad. Nine seconds in there is a motorhome upside down (in the river I think, looks like a Knaus).


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We had a massive downpour the day before on the way to st Flour halfway between Cleremont Ferrand and Millau so pulled up and stayed in an Aire at St Flour as the driving Visibility was appalling, Then the next day we traveled on and pitched up on a farm that night near the river, and about 4am the heavens opened and the thunder and lightening was so savage it was rocking the van, and no more sleep was to be had, it lasted until about 6am, but in that two hours it was ferocious the worst I have ever been in , we were not all the way south so it must have been horrendous there


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Drove through the worst weather ever en route to Narbonne, well john did, not been able to open link. Lots of traffic stopped on side of the road.
Lorry going like mad blowing horn and about a metre away from car in front the spray was so heavy I thought the windscreen would shatter.
Very frightening

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sue that must have been frightening, glad you are both Ok

keep an eye on the weather forecast when you choose your site over the next few days

sandra


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have friends in two motorhomes currently in that area heading for Spain. Hope they and any other travellers are ok.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Fortunately we looked at the weather forecasts and have avoided anywhere south of the Dordogne. Weather there has been superb for the past three weeks and still good despite the odd thundery shower. My advise is to stay north and watch the forecasts for a few days if you're crossing the channel this weekend.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are at the northerly end of the Dordogne, Chateau le Verdoyer, Champs Romain about 40 miles S of Limoges.
We had heavy and continuous thunderstorms overnight Wednesday/Thursday and some sunny intervals during Thursday
It was thundering in the distance in the evening but settled down around 11pm.
Today we have sun and cloud and a reasonable forecast.

After 3 weeks of sun we aren't grumbling. We still have a couple of weeks before we are due home and hope for a little more.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gillian (autostratus) - stay where you are. I'm in Scarborough and it's been low cloud/sea fret for 6 days now. Sick of hearing weather man saying how warm and sunny it is 'darn sarf' It's 'orrible here 
MrsBob


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"Bobmarley3" wrote


> Gillian (autostratus) - stay where you are. I'm in Scarborough and it's been low cloud/sea fret for 6 days now. Sick of hearing weather man saying how warm and sunny it is 'darn sarf' It's 'orrible here
> MrsBob


Ha-Ha. We know Scarborough well, married there in 1959 but moved on a few years later. Lived in Stepney Road.

Still pine for it on (a few) occasions but not when there's one of those 'orrible sea frets. We always used to say to visiting friends "Try the Mere, it's probably clear there."


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

We got back from frejus Monday while we was there sat out at night all cosy we herd the thunder & the skies lit up in the distance must have been awful storm


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We could see the lightening from Valencia.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope BarryD is ok! He's down sarf


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were in the Dordogne, in a small coll surrounded on three sides by the River Vezere......... lovely little town called Le Bugue......

0630 the storm started and how, torrential rain, heavy thunder, lightning and rain which lasted about 2 hours, then there was a two hour gap and it all started again as we were driving to La Tour des Vents at Monbazillac.....

http://www.tourdesvents.com/

The rain was so heavy that many vehicles stopped as the wipers could not cope, we were following a timber lorry at a really speedy 5kph for 3/4 hour...... and that was plenty fast enough.....

The meal at the Tour de Vents was OK but not IMO the Michelin star standard we had expected......

But the view over Bergerac airport was stunning ONCE the storm had passed - at about 1300 for clear blue sky and bright sunshine (which has continued today).

I feel very sad for those hit by the storm even more severely - there but for the grace of God........

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am about 10 miles south of Arcahon on the Atlantic Coast. The weather is unbelievable, 30-32 degrees in the day and 23-24 now (2130) The sun has been cracking the heavens for days !

Andy


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

very deadly storm.....5 dead in a town near us , including two in a motorhome as flash flood washed away the Muncipal campsite.
Town (Lamalou) looks like a war zone...knee deep in mud.


----------

